# tog



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

wats a good tog recipe?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tog Chowder*

This is a good recipe that I have made. 

1lb tog fillet
4 slices of bacon
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup Red potatoes, raw, diced
2 cups of water
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup clam juice
1 13 oz can of evaporated milk
3 tbsp of butter
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp white pepper

Rinse and pat dry your fillet. Cut into bite sized pieces about 1/2 inch. In a small skillet saute bacon until crisp. Remove bacon and blot with paper towel. Crumble and set aside. Discard bacon drippings except about 2 tablespoons. Add onions and saute in bacon fat until tender but NOT brown. Transfer onions to a deep saucepan and add potatoes and water. Cover and bring to a gentle boil. Reduce and simmer 10 mins, Add fish and simmer for 10 mins more or until potatoes and fish are done. In a small bowl combine flour and clam juice and stir with a fork until smooth. Add to fish and potato mixture stirring constantly to blend into cooking mixture. Stir in evaporated milk, butter and salt and pepper to taste. Continue to heat over medium heat until chowder thickens. Garnish with bacon before serving. Serves 6.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I just fry mine;Silvias makes a good breading for fish.Its the best for fish like Flounder and Tog which are white/flaky.Eventhough tog have firmer flesh so you can possibly grill or broil.:beer:


----------

